# Is it possible that the live Daphnia killed my baby axolotls?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I dont know if this could happen?I am just so shocked that 3 of my 4 babies that looked so healthy have died


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

some times if you add the water what the daphnina are in


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats the problem with some aquatic live foods - they can harbour certain diseases...use to have to place my live foods in methylene blue for 24 hrs before feeding them to any of my fish.
Not sure if this is what happened to your axolotls....but it could be.


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Why dont u try frozen blood worm, put a small cube in a small pot of warm water for them to defrost then put it in the tank. Might be better then live food as they can carry disease


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Recently hatched Axolotls are actually quite delicate and it's really not that hard to knock them out, especially in water of unknown quality combined with the stress of a big move. I keep mine in a vat of rainwater with added local limestone to raise the hardness, they do very well in this established cool mature water. 

The reality is, you'd be better off purchasing either eggs or sub adults in future. If i breed my group this spring i will sort you some out.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Alex M said:


> The reality is, you'd be better off purchasing either eggs or sub adults in future. If i breed my group this spring i will sort you some out.


Nice offer mate, very good of you


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Nice offer mate, very good of you


Cheers Ben, how many would you like?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i may have some off you actually, but only if you help me name them


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

dont think so mine love it! i just keeping mine a a plastic tub with a bit of pond weed clean them out every 2 weeks and feed them every 3 days. bellies are always full of it never had no trouble.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> i may have some off you actually, but only if you help me name them


I'll see what i can do for you Ken


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I'll see what i can do for you Ken


no probs Alan


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> no probs Alan


I just knew you were going to put that haha, as it happens it is a genuine nickname used by some friends.


----------

